# And baby makes 9!!



## Remuda1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Almost missed this one  . Went out to give bottle babies their last meal for the evening and found this ewe in the pasture in labor. 





Got her up into a makeshift pen and she had a nice little ewe lamb. 




Did some shuffling around and got her into the jug. Glad we saw her when we did. It's supposed to get to about 35 tonight





I had just said to my husband this evening "There's a ewe I need to keep up in the maternity paddock. She kind of snuck up on me." Well, I guess she really did sneak up on me. I just noticed this morning, "Wow, her udder really looks ready" but I thought I had a day or two to go  . Whew, three more ewes to go now.


----------



## boykin2010 (Feb 25, 2012)

CUTE! I had a little ewe lamb this morning too! I completely missed it though. I just woke up and the baby was out running around.


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Aww, congratulations! I wish ALL of them would come the way yours did:


"Oh look, surprise!" 


If this one had waited another hour, it would have been that way here


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 25, 2012)

Congratulations and YAY for an uncomplicated birth!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 25, 2012)

very cute! congratulations!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 25, 2012)

How cute! I love that your dog is watching, looks like it's making sure all goes well. Thanks for the pictures. Adorable, congrats.


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Feb 25, 2012)

yeah, congrats! 

Love your dog too..keeping an eye on things...or waiting for afterbirth?iccckkk! LOL


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL, I wish I could tell you that Penny is being the faithful LGD and making sure that no harm comes to the ewe or lamb, but....... She was more likely interested in a hot meal (gagging!). They're good dogs , but they are well...  Dogs  . That turd chewed up my favorite leather gloves this morning


----------



## boykin2010 (Feb 26, 2012)

My great pyreneese does the same thing. She waits for the mom to move on then she eats the afterbirth the ewe didnt. I was grossed out at first but figured, hey its less for me to clean up.


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 26, 2012)

I agree, plus I'd rather not have afterbirth in our dumpster either. Don't need to draw any strays or predators up around here. 

Thought I'd post a couple of pics I took of the ewe and lamb this morning. This ewe is big. She's also very protective with her lamb, against the other lambs. They'll learn pretty quick not to jack around with her. 










This is my other dog, Sophie with them





Hope y'all have a great day today


----------



## bnbfarm (Feb 26, 2012)

very cute!


----------

